# Wo leben wir denn hier bitte?



## Brimbur (14. September 2010)

So ich will hier mal meinen Frust Loswerden!!!

Situation ist folgende:

Ich bin seit einem halben Jahr ausgelernter 
Ffacharbeiter in einem Handwerk. Nach meiner Ausbildung habe ich ca 2 Monate Hartz 4 bezogen. Dann bekam ich eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung für 1200 Brutto, was im endeffekt 900 Euro Netto entspricht. Diese Stelle wird noch mit 40% vom Arbeitsamt gefördert. Das heisst das Arbeitsamt übernimmt 40% meines Lohns und den Sozialversicherungsanteil des Arbeitgebers. So um diese Förderung zu erhalten musste ich einen Vertrag unterschreiben, meinen Arbeitsvertrag als Kopie beim Jobcenter abgeben und dazu kommt, dass mein Arbeitgeber jeden Monat eine Gehaltsabrechnung zum Arbeitsamt schicken muss! 

Trotzdem haben die Arbeitsamt "idi... " es nicht geschafft meine Leistungszahlungen einzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ok, nun kann man sagen, das war ja klar, dass du die zurückzahlen musst, warum gibst du die auch aus. 
Nun ja, ich bin über 25 und habe laut Sozialgesetzbuch das recht auf eine eigene Wohnung. Nun habe ich es auch satt gehabt und bin bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen in eine kleine Wohnung. Als Hartz 4 Empfänger wird die Wohnugnskaution vom Jobcenter gestellt was in meinem Falle 600 euro wären... dafür musste ich selbst aufkommen. auch für Grundeinrichtung musste ich selbst sorgen, was auch in die 100erte von Euros ging und ich habe fast alles gebraucht gekauft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommt dass ich ein Monatsticket für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel von 72 eEuro pro Monat brauche , dann kommen solche sachen wie GEZ gebühren etc dazu, die ich alle als ALG II Empfänger nicht bezahlen muss... nun lebe ich schon wirklich vom minimum und kann auch nachweisen, dass ich unter die grenze von 359 euro falle nach abzug der lebenswichtigewn fixkosten wie miete fahrkosten gez und so weiter... im endefekt habe ich nach abzug noch ungefähr 300 euro übrig davon ist aber weder essen noch internet noch telefon etc bezahlt... 

es heisst ja das 359 bedarfsminimum sind ich falle drunter bekomme trotzdem keine sonderleistungen und muss auch noch die fehlerhaften beträge der letzten monate zurückzahlen... 

da frage ich wieso stehe ich mir 50 stunden die woche den Buckel krumm für ein paar pilunsen verschulde mich obwohl ich arbeite.. eigentlich könnte ich doch zu hause bleiben leistung beziehen und alles wäre ok... was läuft denn in diesem staate falsch was ist das bitte für ein verbrecher system.. ich bin bis obenhin bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. September 2010)

Brimbur schrieb:


> . im endefekt habe ich nach abzug noch ungefähr 300 euro übrig davon ist aber weder essen noch internet noch telefon etc bezahlt...



Dir ist aber klar dass du auch als in Arbeit stehender weiterhin Anspruch auf Leistungen vom Job Center haben kannst, ja?

Wenn du mir deinen Netto Lohn und die Höhe deiner Miete verrätst, kann ich für dich ne Überschlagsrechung machen.
Möglicherweise kommt auch Wohngeld für dich in Frage.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar dass du auch als in Arbeit stehender weiterhin Anspruch auf Leistungen vom Job Center haben kannst, ja?



Aber doch nicht wenn er Vollzeitbeschäftigter ist ?! das wäre mir jedenfalls neu.
1200 Euro Brutto im Monat+ 380 Euro Hartz 4? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es heißt doch immer ENTWEDER arbeiten, ODER Hartz 4, nicht beides zusammen. Ich habe von einer Freundin die Hartz 4 bezieht, gehört, dass sie bis 100 Euro dazu verdienen darf, das wars aber auch.

Also insofern kann ich den Unmut des TE's gut verstehen, diese misslungene Arbeitsmarkt- bzw. Wirtschaftspolitik ist ja schon seit Jahren bekannt. 
Traurig aber wahr. Und solange sich da nichts ändert, würde ich als ausgebildeter Handwerker anstelle des TEs mal darüber nachdenken ins nördliche Ausland (Stichwort Norwegen) auswandern, da wird man sehr anständig bezahlt.
Aber das ist natürlich ein sehr großer Schritt, der wohl überlegt sein will. Nur so eine Idee, über die man sich aber Gedanken machen sollte, wenn man nicht ewig so leben will.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. September 2010)

Nun nicht gerade schön für dich, aber ich kenne Leute die sind auch weit über 25.. (27) und wohnen noch bei den Eltern weil sie Alleine wohne nicht leisten können. 

So sieht es halt heutzutage aus, man schufte sich für Scheiss Lohn ab.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2010)

Irgendwie verstehe ich grad den Eingangstext nicht so recht.

Du sagst, Du fällst unter die 359 &#8364; Grenze.
Nur da hast Du gerade falsch gerechnet.

Ich vermute, daß Du einen Job hast, der in der Anfangszeit mit gefördert wird.
Da musst Du aber den Gesamt-Betrag zur Berechnung nehmen.
Und das sind bei Dir nunmal die 1200 &#8364; brutto.

Du bezeichnest Dich als Hartz4 Empfänger, obwohl Du mit Deiner Vollzeitbeschäftigung Keiner mehr bist.
Und als Solcher musst Du eben alles selbst bestreiten.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ....
> Möglicherweise kommt auch Wohngeld für dich in Frage.


Wohngeld, wie es das mal extra gab, gibt es in der Art nicht mehr.

Und so , wie es hier aussieht, wird die Arbeit gefördert, was keineswegs zu Hilfsleistungen berechtigt -
da der Gesamtwert über der Armutsgrenze liegt.
Das klingt und ist teilweise schon hart - aber heutzutage die Realität.

........


----------



## Konov (15. September 2010)

@Grushdak
Also ich hab das Eingangsposting so verstanden, dass er H4 Empfänger *war *aber nicht mehr *ist*.

Das Problem was er anspricht, ist, dass er *ohne *Hartz 4, trotz größerem Aufwands (er geht ja "handwerklich" malochen), weniger verdient, als würde er gar nichts tun und nur zuhause sitzen und Hartz 4 beziehen.
So verstehe ich es jedenfalls. Und das ist in der Tat ein Problem, was man ja nun schon öfter gehört hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich korrigiere: Er verdient nicht weniger als ein Hartz 4 Empfänger an Geld bekommt, aber er hat unterm Strich weniger netto auf der Hand. Und das ist der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2010)

Naja, so ist es ja nun auch nicht.

Tut er absolut nix - bekommt er lediglich 359 &#8364; - mehr nicht.
Gut evtl. erhält man noch Mietzuschuss (wenn die m² nicht 50 und die Kosten nicht 325&#8364; warm übersteigen) und paar minimal Befreiungen, wie z.B. GEZ.
Man darf auch nicht ohne schriftliche Bestätigung in eine teuere Wohnung ziehen, auch wenn man dadurch erheblich Fahrkosten einspart.
Und wenn man nix tut, kann das Geld auch schnell gekürzt bishin zu ganz gestrichen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit:*

Ja, ... Nixtun, wird sehr oft vom Staat mehr belohnt, als geleistete Arbeit .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

Willkommen in unserem schönen Land! 

Wer hier arbeitet wird bestraft! Und wer nicht arbeitet, der findet bestimmt schnell einen 1€-Job.


Deutschland verrecke...


----------



## Konov (15. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, so ist es ja nun auch nicht.
> 
> Tut er absolut nix - bekommt er lediglich 359 € - mehr nicht.
> Gut evtl. erhält man noch Mietzuschuss (wenn die m² nicht 50 und die Kosten nicht 325€ warm übersteigen) und paar minimal Befreiungen, wie z.B. GEZ.
> ...



Also die Freundin, von der ich sprach, bekommt alleine 380 Euro nur für die Miete. ^^
Naja, verstehen muss man das Ganze echt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Kürzungen ist zwar richtig, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es eine Handvoll Leute, die alle Hartz 4 beziehen, die arbeiten nicht, machen sich leider auch nicht wirklich die Mühe etwas zu finden, aber bekommen auch nichts gekürzt. Sprich, dauerthaft damit auskommen ist leider irgendwie wohl doch möglich.
Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, aber es geht. Da läuft echt soviel schief beim Jobcenter...

Ich persönlich hatte auch so eine Phase wo ich hätte Hartz 4 beantragen können, aber das konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, vorallem nicht, nachdem was man so hört. ^^
Dann doch lieber irgendwo arbeiten. Notfalls im Ausland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> . Es heißt doch immer ENTWEDER arbeiten, ODER Hartz 4, nicht beides zusammen.



Nein das heisst es nicht. Und du kannst mir das glauben, ich mach das seit 12 Jahren beruflich.

Als Alleinstehender stehen dir ein Lebensunterhalt von 359€ + eine angemessene Warmmiete (zwischen den Bundesländern verschieden) zu.

Nehmen wir eine Beispielmiete von 351€. Das wäre dann ein Bedarf von 359 + 351 = 710€

Nun kommen wir zur Einkommensseite. Nehmen wir ein Nettogehalt von 900 €
Das wird bereinigt wie folgt:
100 Euro bleiben immeranrechungsfrei = 800 €
Davon weitere 20% Eigenbehalt laut Gesetz = 160€ = 640€
Davon 30€ Versicherungspauschale = 610€

Also haben wir ein anzurechnendes Einkommen von 610€ 
Dem steht ein Bedarf (siehe oben) von 710€ entgegen.
Macht ein Anspruch auf ALG II von 100€

Und ein Nettogehalt von 900€ bei Vollzeit ist heute (leider!!) keine Seltenheit. Ich sag nur Zeitarbeitsfirmen.

Also immer sich beraten lassen udn keine Kohle verschenken.
Bei kleinen Ansprüchen kann ersatzweise auch Wohngeld in Frage kommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wohngeld, wie es das mal extra gab, gibt es in der Art nicht mehr.
> 
> ........



Wohngeld wir gezahlt wenn die Höhe des Wohngeldes eine ALG II (Hartz4) Leistung überflüssig macht.


----------



## schneemaus (15. September 2010)

Meine Mutter verdient ungefähr 800€ brutto. Sie bekommt noch Unterhalt von meinem Vater und ist damit ungefähr 30 Euro über dem Hartz4-Satz, den sie vorher bekommen hat. Ohne unsere Unterstützung bei ihrem Auszug hätte sie keine Waschmaschine, keinen Kühlschrank, keinen Kleiderschrank, kein gar nix, mal ganz zu schweigen von Fernseher oder Computer. Als sie die Waschmaschine beim Amt beantragt hat, bekam sie die Antwort "In einem Ein-Personen-Haushalt ist das nicht nötig." In einer Großstadt, okay, da könnte sie in einen Waschsalon gehen. Aber sie wohnt in einer Kleinstadt, und wir haben uns extra infomiert, sowas wie einen Waschsalon gibt's da nicht. Also hätte sie die Wäsche per Hand waschen sollen?! Alles klar oO

Noch dazu wollte sie einen Kurs machen, der ging glaub ich 8 Wochen und nochmal zwei Wochen Praktikum zur "Praktischen Altenbetreuerin" (glaube ich). Durfte sie erstmal nicht machen, weil sie in der rechten Schulter eine Kalkspange hat und ihr sinngemäß gesagt wurde "Wenn die alten Leute in Ihrer Umgebung umfallen, können Sie die ja nicht aufheben." Als ihr Betreuer beim Amt gewechselt hat, durfte sie den Kurs machen, hat ihn gemacht, hat ehrenamtlich vorher, während dem Kurs und immer noch in einem Altenheim genau das getan, was sie jetzt tut, und danach einen Job bekommen. Das Schönste war, dass ihr in der Ausbildung gesagt wurde, dass sie, falls jemand hinfällt, ihm überhaupt nicht aufhelfen DARF, weil das Aufgabe des Pflegepersonals etc. ist, nicht der Betreuer. Mal abgesehen davon, dass meine Mutter das sowieso tun würde, helfen und so oO Aber schön, dass ihr der Kurs fast 2 Jahre verwehrt wurde.

Eine Freundin hat ihre Ausbildung verloren, die Kündigung zu Unrecht bekommen, mittlerweile hat sie eine neue Ausbildungsstelle, wo sie sich wohlfühlt und sie das Ausbildungsjahr, was sie schon abgeschlossen hat, angerechnet wurde. Nun ist sie nach der Kündigung zum Amt, um Möglichkeiten zu bekommen, wie sie ihre Ausbildung als Einzelhandelskauffrau weitermachen kann. Zur Info, vorher hat sie eine Ausbildung zur Sozialassistentin mit Kombination Fachabitur gemacht. Das Fachabi hat sie nicht bestanden, die Sozialassistentin schon. Ist allerdings nicht viel wert, quasi die Vorstufe zur Erzieherin. Das hat ihr allerdings nicht viel Spaß gemacht. Also hat sie sich nach der Schule für eine Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester beworben, nirgendwo was bekommen und im Einzelhandel angefangen, was ihr superviel Spaß macht. Beim Amt bekam sie dann allerdings gesagt: "Wieso wollen Sie denn noch eine Ausbildung machen? Sie sind doch schon Sozialassistentin?!" Als sie dann gesagt hat, dass ihr das keinen Spaß macht und sie die Ausbildung nur fertig gemacht hat, weil sie es nicht einfach so abbrechen wollte, wurde sie dumm angeschaut. Noch dazu haben Sie ihr empfohlen, eine Bewerbung in ein 60km entferntes Kaff zu schicken, um für 400€ im Monat an der Kasse zu stehen. Dass das mit den Kosten für ihr Auto ein Verlustgeschäft ist, ist glaub ich jedem klar. Durch Eigeninitiative hat sie schlussendlich einen Job bekommen.

Das sind nur einige Storys, die ich über das Arbeitsamt zu erzählen hab. Ich halt wirklich nicht viel von denen, und ich bin froh, dass ich mit denen (noch - toi toi toi) nix am Hut haben muss.


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

ich finds krass. der TE bekommt vom staat geld in den arsch geschoben und beschimpft die leute. wo leben wir denn?


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich finds krass. der TE bekommt vom staat geld in den arsch geschoben und beschimpft die leute. wo leben wir denn?




naja,ganz so krass würde ich das nicht sehen....er arbeitet ja schliesslich,wie er schreibt, 50 Stunden die Woche als Handwerker...er verdient aber so wenig dafür,dass es für ihn wahrscheinlich tatsächlich günstiger wäre eine Überlegung anzustellen sich arbeitslos zu melden,da er im Endeffekt mit all den Vergünstigungen die er als arbeitsloser bekommt vielleicht sogar günstiger fährt als sich den A... Woche für Woche aufzureissen...
udn das ist eine thematik in Deutschland die nicht erst seit gestern heftig diskutiert wird.gerade wo das Stichwort Zeitarbeitsfirmen(moderne Sklavenhaltung) gefallen ist.da bekommt man für ehrliche arbeit ein lohn,der ein praktisch über kurz oder lang an die armutsgrenze treibt...
ich kann ihn da schon irgendwie verstehen das er über das system schimpft,welches faulheit belohnt udn arbeit "bestraft"...


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

oke. soweit hatte ich nicht gelesen. mea culpa.

aber: er kriegt leistungen vom amt. die zahlen ihm 40% seines lohnes. 

er hat ne zeitlang zusätzlich die volle leistung bekommen (fehler vom amt, kein thema) und beschwert sich, dass er die zurückzahlen soll.

wenn jetzt die integrierte grossfamilie aus sonstwo monatelang zuviel geld bekommen hätte, wäre er sich einer der ersten, die rumschreiben würden, dass die das aber zurückzahlen müssen und dass das ja nicht sein kann .. 


muss mal die sachbearbeiter vom arbeitsamt in schutz nehmen. die haben massig zu tun, da stehen hinz und kunz und pöbeln die voll mit teilweise an den haaren herbeigezogenen argumenten. und dass sie dies und das noch bezahlt haben wollen. und so weiter. 

ne leistung nicht beende ist klar ein fehler. aber wo gearbeitet wird werden fehler gemacht. und letztendlich hat er von diesem fehler profitiert. n kostenloses darlehen über n paar hundert oder tausend euro.



wie gesagt, dass sich arbeit heutzutage nicht mehr lohnt, ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> muss mal die sachbearbeiter vom arbeitsamt in schutz nehmen. die haben massig zu tun, da stehen hinz und kunz und pöbeln die voll mit teilweise an den haaren herbeigezogenen argumenten. und dass sie dies und das noch bezahlt haben wollen. und so weiter.
> 
> ne leistung nicht beende ist klar ein fehler. aber wo gearbeitet wird werden fehler gemacht. und letztendlich hat er von diesem fehler profitiert. n kostenloses darlehen über n paar hundert oder tausend euro.



jo,das sehe ich allerdings genauso...das war sein Fehler das er nicht das AA darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat,das die Leistungen immer noch bezahlt werden.so schön wie es ist ein paar hundert euro extra aufm konto zu haben,aber das hätte ihm klar sein müssen das irgendwann der bummerang auf ihn zurückkommt,denn dieses Geld stand ihm definitiv nicht zu...


----------



## Independent (15. September 2010)

> muss mal die sachbearbeiter vom arbeitsamt in schutz nehmen. die haben massig zu tun, da stehen hinz und kunz und pöbeln die voll mit teilweise an den haaren herbeigezogenen argumenten.



Was gibt es da in Schutz zu nehmen? Es ist nunmal deren Job, oder? Versteh mal den TE, der sich einen abbuckelt und besser dran ist, wenn er arbeitslos ist. Ein Soldat hat sich ja auch nicht zu beschweren, wenn er ins Ausland muss (OK beim Bund sind solche Hammel). Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der junge Herr oben (mit seinen 12 Jahren Erfahrung) die Leute auch immer zu Zeitarbeitsfirmen durchwinkt (sollte er denn dort arbeiten wo ich denke). 

Das Arbeitsamt ist heutzutage eine Vermittlungsstelle für Zeitarbeitsfirmen, mehr nicht. Wenn man als ausgebildete Fachkraft zum Arbeitsamt geht, dann bekommt man kein Gespräch, man kriegt einen Zettel mit der Adresse aller Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Dort findet man sich dann beim säubern einer abgebrannten Wohnung wieder, obwohl man als Maurer unterschrieben hat.

Mir, für meinen Teil, gehts noch recht gut, aber ich gucke mir den Saftladen und die Ausbeutung hier garantiert nicht länger mehr an. 


My 2 Cents...oha sry, für Off-Topic:>

Ich hab euch alle total lieb, vorallem Lari, den Süßen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Was gibt es da in Schutz zu nehmen? Es ist nunmal deren Job, oder?



jepp ist es. aber wie gesagt, zeig mir einen der arbeitet und noch nie nen fehler gemacht hat. und wie schon geschrieben hat der TE n kostenloses darlehen gehabt. 




> Versteh mal den TE, der sich einen abbuckelt und besser dran ist, wenn er arbeitslos ist. Ein Soldat hat sich ja auch nicht zu beschweren, wenn er ins Ausland muss (OK beim Bund sind solche Hammel).



versteh ich. aber dafür können die leute beim arbeitsamt nichts. die regelsätze werden von den politikern bestimmt. die arbeitslöhne werden zwischen arbeitnehmer und -geber (ggf. gewerkschaften) ausgehandelt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der junge Herr oben (mit seinen 12 Jahren Erfahrung) die Leute auch immer zu Zeitarbeitsfirmen durchwinkt (sollte er denn dort arbeiten wo ich denke).



Sollte er da arbeiten wo du denkst würde er sich erschiessen!

Der junge Herr mit den 12 Jahren Erfahrung arbeitet bei einem gemeinützigen Verein, der (nebenbei) versucht den Leuten zu helfen die von den werten Argen oder JobCentern ich sags jetzt mal ganz unprofessionell " verarscht werden".

Zu Zeiten als die Sozialämter noch zuständig waren und es kein ALG II (Hartz4) gab, war das in dieser Massivität nicht nötig



schneemaus schrieb:


> Als sie die Waschmaschine beim Amt beantragt hat, bekam sie die Antwort
> "In einem Ein-Personen-Haushalt ist das nicht nötig." In einer Großstadt, okay, da könnte sie in einen Waschsalon gehen. Aber sie wohnt in einer Kleinstadt, und wir haben uns extra infomiert, sowas wie einen Waschsalon gibt's da nicht. Also hätte sie die Wäsche per Hand waschen sollen?!



Das hier ist ein wunderbares Besipiel dafür.
Betroffene bekommen vom Amt eine mündliche Auskunft die genau betrachtet rechtlich völliger Blödsinn ist.
Aber sie wehren sich nicht, weil sie glauben, das ein Amt kompetent ist und weiss was es für eine Auskunft gibt und das wird schon stimmen.
Das ist wirklich gruselig


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

thema waschmaschine: es gibt keine mehr vom amt, soweit ich weiss. vom regelsatz soll geld angespart werden um sich eine kaufen zu können. ob waschsalon oder nicht interessiert dabei nicht.

wenn du glück hast gewährt dir der sachbearbeiter ein zinsloses darlehen. dazu musst du aber bedarf nachweisen.

edit: ausnahme: erstbezug einer wohnung.

@ohrensammler: da würde mich deine rechtlich fundierte auskunft aber mal interessieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> thema waschmaschine: es gibt keine mehr vom amt, soweit ich weiss. vom regelsatz soll geld angespart werden um sich eine kaufen zu können. ob waschsalon oder nicht interessiert dabei nicht.
> 
> wenn du glück hast gewährt dir der sachbearbeiter ein zinsloses darlehen. dazu musst du aber bedarf nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt weitgehend wie du das sagst.

Beim Erstbezug ist die Waschmaschine selbstverständlich mit drin. Der Erstbezug ist eine Übernahmeleistung und muss nicht zurückgezahlt werden.

In dem geschilderten Fall bin ich aber natürlich von einer dahrlensweisen Beantragung ausgegangen, da es ja kein Erstbezug ist.
Der Bedarf weisst sich schon dadurch nach, dass man keine Waschmaschine hat. Mehr muss man nicht nachweisen.

Der völlige Blödsinn bezog sich auf das Argument mit dem ein Personen Haushalt.
Dazu gibt es keine gesetzlichen Regelungen, höchstens interne Arbeitsanweisungen des JobCenters die jederzeit anfechtbar sind.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dass ich ein Monatsticket für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel von 72 eEuro pro Monat brauche , dann kommen solche sachen wie GEZ gebühren etc dazu, die ich alle als ALG II Empfänger nicht bezahlen muss... nun lebe ich schon wirklich vom minimum und kann auch nachweisen, dass ich unter die grenze von 359 euro falle nach abzug der lebenswichtigewn fixkosten wie miete fahrkosten gez und so weiter... im endefekt habe ich nach abzug noch ungefähr 300 euro übrig davon ist aber weder essen noch internet noch telefon etc bezahlt...
> 
> es heisst ja das 359 bedarfsminimum sind ich falle drunter bekomme trotzdem keine sonderleistungen und muss auch noch die fehlerhaften beträge der letzten monate zurückzahlen...
> 
> ...



...und genau das fragt sich so ziemlich Jeder, der in Deutschland einer regulären Beschäftigung nachgeht, und weniger als 2000Euro Netto verdient. 

Ich hatte es ursprünglich so ähnlich gemacht wie du. Auch ich hätte hartz'en können, und auch mir war es zu bieder, nicht Arbeiten zu gehen, nur um 65 Euro mehr zu haben, mich aber daheim langweilen zu müssen.

Ich habe dann auch ein Jahr als eine Art "Teamleitender Sachbearbeiter" bei einer Behörde gearbeitet, - hatte aber unterm Strich weniger Geld, als ein Bekannter von mir, der lieber mit Hartz4 morgens n 6er Pack Bier holt, anstatt zu Arbeiten.
(Der hat dann meißtens die Vormittage genutzt, um sich anzutrinken, und derweil in Wow Gold zu farmen, bis ich endlich zuhause bin, oder sich mit seiner Freundin vergnügt und mir dann unter die Nase gerieben, wie toll sein Tag war. - Während ich immer zynischer und verbitterter wurde, (was man zwischen meinen Zeilen Heute noch rauslesen kann)). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich diesen Mist etwas mehr als zwei Jahre mitgemacht habe, (und davor weitere drei Jahre als Auszubildender wo ich auch am Existenzminimum leben durfte), habe ich desillusioniert meine Strategie geändert.

Wenn sich reguläre Arbeit mit mittlerer Reife finanziell nicht mehr lohnt, brauchte ich ne Alternative. -GANZ oder GARNICHT heißt meine neue Devise.

Ab März nächsten Jahres werde ich mich also lieber "Sponsorn" lassen, während ich mein Abitur nachhole. 

Auf die Art tue ich:

A: Was Sinnvolles, was mich mit meinem immensen Wissensdurst auch erfüllt. 
B: Ich kann viel besser Leben, und habe mehr Freizeit, bei gleichzeitig sinnvollerer Beschäftigung. (Lernen statt Arbeiten halt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich also die erste hälfte meiner "20er" Lebensjahre an irgendwelchen Arbeitsplätzen für nichts und wieder nichts vergeudet habe, 
werde ich nun meine Prioritäten auf Schule, Freundin, Party und Leben konzentrieren; und all das nachholen, -worauf ich die letzten 5 Jahre nahezu gänzlich verzichten musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und sollte ich im Anschluss keinen Arbeitsplatz finden, von dessen "Arbeitszeit und Gehalt" es sich "Sinnvoll Leben" lässt, dann werde ich einfach "Studieren", und mich dem "exzessiven Studentenleben" verschreiben. (noch mehr Bildung ist NIE verkehrt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Ämtern und Behörden hatte ich sowieso nie Probleme, weil ich durch Familiäre Kreise ohnehin zu diversen politisch-engagierten Personen Kontakte habe,
die mir mit RAT und TAT zu Seite standen. (Thx for saving my life, at this point).
(Wenn meine Freizeit ausreicht, werde ich sogar versuchen mich selbst politisch zu engagieren, um gegen diese "Ungerechtigkeit" in Deutschland vorzugehen).

Auf jedenfall werde ich eine Sache nie mehr tun:

"Konventionelle" (also die in Deutschland nicht lohnende) ARBEIT über die Dinge stellen, die mir "am Herzen" liegen. 
...Ich beende nun meine Zeilen mit dem Song den ich in den letzen 5 Jahren nicht oft genug hören konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPhgIAQSTno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wenn sich reguläre Arbeit mit mittlerer Reife finanziell nicht mehr lohnt, brauchte ich ne Alternative. -GANZ oder GARNICHT heißt meine neue Devise.
> 
> Ab März nächsten Jahres werde ich mich also lieber "Sponsorn" lassen, während ich mein Abitur nachhole.



Du weißt aber schon, dass du dazu verpflichtet bist arbeiten zu gehen während du dein Abitur machst?
Alternativ kannst du dich nur arbeitslos melden und wirst dann nebenbei mit Bildungsmaßnahmen des Jobcenters traktiert.
Ich war und bin selbst am Abendgymnasium, daher kenne ich das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kuya schrieb:


> B: Ich kann viel besser Leben, und habe mehr Freizeit, bei gleichzeitig sinnvollerer Beschäftigung. (Lernen statt Arbeiten halt).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warte erstmal ab ob du soviel MEHR Freizeit wirklich hast...
Das Abitur macht man nicht mal eben nebenbei. Jedenfalls an meiner Abendschule ist es so, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Leute wieder abspringt bevor sie überhaupt in die Nähe des Abitur-Abschlusses kommen. Wenn du kein Lerntier bist oder jemand dem Lernstoff zufliegt, dann wirst du noch bitter zu beißen haben daran!
Klar bist du nicht 8 Stunden in einer Firma, wo du nicht weg kannst, aber dafür musst du insgesamt ungefähr dieselbe Zeit über das Jahr hinweg lernen, und sich das selbst einteilen ist keine einfache Sache, vorallem dann nicht, wenn du sowieso ein Lernmuffel bist und jahrelang nicht mehr in der Schule warst.




Kuya schrieb:


> Nachdem ich also die erste hälfte meiner "20er" Lebensjahre an irgendwelchen Arbeitsplätzen für nichts und wieder nichts vergeudet habe,
> werde ich nun meine Prioritäten auf Schule, Freundin, Party und Leben konzentrieren; und all das nachholen, -worauf ich die letzten 5 Jahre nahezu gänzlich verzichten musste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum vergeudet?
Du hast doch Geld verdient oder nicht? Wenn du natürlich alles Geld verprasst hast, dann ist es wohl tatsächlich vergeudet.

Und das schöne "Partyleben" wie manche immer glauben neben der Schule machen zu können, das wird spätestens ab der 12. Klasse an der Abendschule/Abendgymnasium sein Ende finden. Und du wirst jeden Tag, den du in der Schule versäumst, nur sehr sehr schwer nachholen können. 

Glaub mir, jeder der sein Abitur an einer Abendschule nachholt, hat eine wahre Meisterleistung vollbracht. Mit der Schule die man aus der Jugend kennt, ist das nicht vergleichbar.

Also bau dir lieber kein Traumschloss bevor es überhaupt losgeht. ^^

LG


----------



## Ennia (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> thema waschmaschine: es gibt keine mehr vom amt, soweit ich weiss. vom regelsatz soll geld angespart werden um sich eine kaufen zu können. ob waschsalon oder nicht interessiert dabei nicht.
> 
> wenn du glück hast gewährt dir der sachbearbeiter ein zinsloses darlehen. dazu musst du aber bedarf nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Naja, wo ist das Problem, sich eine Waschmaschine zu organisieren? Gebraucht bekommt man sie schon für unter 140,- Euro. Im schlimmsten Fall spart man dafür 6 Monate lang. Es muss doch nicht immer eine neue Miele für 800,- Euro sein, oder? Das Waschmaschinen-thema ist für mich kein Grund um Verzweifelt zu sein.

An den TE: Wenn du schon in der glücklichen Situation bist, dich einen Handwerker zu nennen, dann geh doch in deiner Freizeit Schwarzarbeiten. Du kannst dem Kunden deine Dienste günstig anbieten und bekommst alles bar auf die Kralle ausgezahlt. Wenn dir der Staat nicht hilft, dann hilf dir selbst. Vielleicht hat auch dein Chef ein paar "Aufträge" für dich.

Ja ich weiß, dass Schwarzarbeit kein Kavaliersdelikt ist, aber was soll man tun - Verhungern? Ich hab das mit Anfang 20 auch eine ganze Weile so gemacht und mir mein erstes Auto damit finanziert.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

hmm...

Ich musste eigentlich nie viel lernen bisher.
Sicher ist das Abitur ein etwas anderes Level, aber selbst in meinem Ausbildungsberuf damals musste ich nie großartig für irgendwas Lernen.
Ich habe ein Talent dafür, recht schnell das Prinzip hinter einer Sache zu verstehen, und durch pure Logik meine guten Noten erzielt.
(Vokabeln von z.B. Französisch ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, aber auch das wird mit "Wasser" gekocht, - sprich, auch Sprachen haben eine gewisse Logik).
Aber da ich ohnehin stets einen großen Wissensdurst habe, bezweifle ich eigentlich das ich nicht die Lust verspüren würde, zu Lernen wenn ich es müsste.
Nachdem ich mich wie schon angedeutet bei meinen bisherigen Arbeiten stetig unterfordert fühlte, suche ich eigentlich geradezu die Herausforderung.

Sicher habe ich das mit der Party und der Freizeit etwas überzogener dargestellt, als ich es vielleicht hätte tun sollen, aber wenigstens sterbe ich dann nicht mehr an Langeweile.
Außerdem ist die Schule an der ich dann bin, Vollzeit und Vormittags. Ist auch soweit schon alles in die Wege geleitet, das einzige ist, das ich mich noch bis März gedulden muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja "Vergeudet" ist vielleicht der falsche Begriff, es ist etwas schwer zu erklären.
Ich will mich stets "weiterentwickeln", ich über sehr oft Selbstkritik, und habe einen Hang zum Perfektionismus, - strebe nach permanenter Abwechslung und der Herausforderung ansich.
Also für mich ist das was man unter Arbeiten versteht, (also das gelernte wieder und wieder umzusetzen, Tag ein Tag aus, geradezu eine Quelle der Depression,
da man sobald man eine Sache "im Schlaf beherscht", man "währenddessen" zuviel Zeit hat, um über alles Mögliche nachzudenken).
Wenn der Lehrer nun zum Beispiel ein Refferat verlangt, bin ich mal wieder eine Woche lang glücklich, mich an einem derartigen Projekt selbst zu verwirklichen,
und bin voller Vorfreude auf die Kritik von Dozenten und Mitschülern. Je negativer die ausfällt, umso größer meine Motivation für die nächste Gelegenheit.

Wenn mein Arbeitgeber mich zum beispiel Tag ein Tag aus nur Lobt, weil ich meine "Arbeit" gut mache.. empfinde ich das schon beinahe deprimierend, weil er mich nicht fordert.

Ich weiß, ich bin ein ziemlich schräger Geselle..^^


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich will mich stets "weiterentwickeln", ich über sehr oft Selbstkritik, und habe einen Hang zum Perfektionismus, - strebe nach permanenter Abwechslung und der Herausforderung ansich.
> Also für mich ist das was man unter Arbeiten versteht, (also das gelernte wieder und wieder umzusetzen, Tag ein Tag aus, geradezu eine Quelle der Depression,
> da man sobald man eine Sache "im Schlaf beherscht", man "währenddessen" zuviel Zeit hat, um über alles Mögliche nachzudenken).
> Wenn der Lehrer nun zum Beispiel ein Refferat verlangt, bin ich mal wieder eine Woche lang glücklich, mich an einem derartigen Projekt selbst zu verwirklichen,
> und bin voller Vorfreude auf die Kritik von Dozenten und Mitschülern. Je negativer die ausfällt, umso größer meine Motivation für die nächste Gelegenheit.



sorry,aber der Abschnitt hört sich an wie eine Bewerbung für einen Job...

also entweder bist du tatsächlich so ein schräger geselle wie du dich selbst beschreibst,oder du übertreibst gerade masslos.
ich kenne persönlich keinen der sooooo einen grossen wissensdurst hat udn dem es egal ist,nein,sogar angespornt wird sich zu verbessern wenn er ständiger kritik ausgesetzt ist


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

hmm.. gut, viel kritik bekomme ich selten, vielleicht wäre ich dann anfangs auch erst beleidigt.
wir schweifen ohnehin ins OOT. Aber das Prinzip dahinter ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.
Macht es dir spaß etwas zu tun was dich langweilt? Oder suchst du die Herausforderung?
Alleine das du den Abschnitt so auffasst, lässt mich nun darüber nachdenken, ob ich mich vielleicht hätte völlig anders 
formulieren sollen.

Ich wollte ja nur klarmachen, dass ich durchaus weiß worauf ich mich da einlasse.


----------



## Ennia (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> hmm.. gut, viel kritik bekomme ich selten, vielleicht wäre ich dann anfangs auch erst beleidigt.
> wir schweifen ohnehin ins OOT. Aber das Prinzip dahinter ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.
> Macht es dir spaß etwas zu tun was dich langweilt? Oder suchst du die Herausforderung?
> Alleine das du den Abschnitt so auffasst, lässt mich nun darüber nachdenken, ob ich mich vielleicht hätte völlig anders
> ...



Mach dir keine Sorgen, das Leben besteht aus genügend Herausforderungen. Mag sein, dass du dich noch unterfordert fühlst, aber hast du erst einmal Verantwortung für dein Leben übernommen, wird sich das schlagartig ändern. Ich kann leider nicht verstehen, wie du mit deinen jungen Jahren so selbstverständlich über das Leben und deiner Angst vor Unterforderung und der daraus resultierenden Langeweile/Depression philosophieren zu vermagst, da du ja noch praktisch nichts erlebt hast.

btt: Jeder ist für sein Glück selbst verantwortlich. Dies lässt sich auf jede Situation im Leben ummünzen. Ob es nun um die Anschaffung einer Waschmaschine geht, oder ob es um einen zu geringen Lohn. Wenn ich unzufrieden bin, dann hab ich immer die Möglichkeit etwas daran zu ändern - das ist jedoch mit Arbeit und Aufwand, ja vielleicht sogar mit Verzichten, verbunden. Die meisten Menschen wollen das nicht hinnehmen und bleiben somit immer auf der selben Stelle stehen und entwickeln sich nicht weiter.


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Macht es dir spaß etwas zu tun was dich langweilt? Oder suchst du die Herausforderung?




also ich denke die mischung macht es aus...es gibt tage da möchte ich gar nicht so viel abwechslung und bin froh über eine gewisse routine die ich im job habe.udn dann gibst wieder zeiten wo ich mich weiterbilde udn mich auch ein wenig fordere...
will jetzt auch nich weiter offtopic bleiben,aber ich fand es nur ein wenig zwiespältig wenn ich deine beiden posts miteinander vergleiche:im ersten legst du absolute priorität auf party,freundin udn das leben an sich und bist bei der ersten schaffenskrise gleich zynisch oder verbittert und im zweiten post stellst du dich so dar als ob dir nichts irgendwas ausmachen würde und du über allem stehst und richtig gefordert werden möchtest...passt irgendwie nicht wirklich zusammen...aber vlt hab ich dich auch nicht richtig verstanden udn wir lassen es einfach dabei...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Ironischerweise hatte ich nach meiner Ausbildung die meiste Kohle, als ich vollzeitbeschäftigt in einem Call-Center war. Die Market Dialog GmbH in Frankfurt legt zwar regelrecht mafiöse Züge im Umgang mit Mitarbeitern und Kunden an den Tag und bewegt sich teils arg am Rande der Legalität, aber wer nutzlose Produkte an totale Volltrottel verkaufen kann, verdient dort nicht übel.

Während meiner Ausbildung wurde mir immer wieder fest versprochen, dass meine Übernahme fest eingeplant sei. Man bilde ja schließlich für die Zukunft aus und nicht nur so zum Spaß. Wie ein Bekloppter habe ich mich reingekniet, habe meine Abschlussprüfung ein Jahr vorgezogen, bestanden und... mich arbeitslos gemeldet. "Tut uns leid, aber wir haben einfach nicht genügend Arbeit, um eine Festanstellung zu rechtfertigen."
Abgesehen von og. Callcenter war ich unfreiwillig überwiegend mit Zeitarbeit beschäftigt. Ist in Deutschland heute normal. Ich habe mich auf Jobs beworben, die z.B. auf meinestadt.de oder beim A-Amt ausgeschrieben waren und einige Tage später riefen Firmen an, von denen ich im ganzen Leben noch nie was gehört habe. Wegen meiner Bewerbung. Und in einem kurzen Gespräch stellte sich dann heraus, dass die Stellenanzeige ein Trick war - den Job gibt es nicht und die entsprechende Firma sucht auch nicht, stattdessen wurde man von einer Zeitarbeitsfirma verarscht.

Wenn man so verarscht wird und dann noch blöd genug ist, trotzdem "live" vorbeizukommen und sich einen Job andrehen zu lassen, wird man gnadenlos ausgebeutet. Vollzeitbeschäftigung als Bürokaufmann zu 8 Euro die Stunde. Brutto, versteht sich. Um Urlaub muss man immer brav auf mehrere Wochen im voraus betteln. Und von heute auf morgen wird man dann nicht mehr benötigt und bekommt als Alternative einen Nachtschicht-Job am Frankfurter Flughafen angeboten. "Natürlich wollten sie das nicht, aber sie können doch unmöglich die Arbeitslosigkeit vorziehen!?" hieß es auf meinen Protest. 

Und wenn man dann gar nicht mehr umhin kommt, Geld vom Staat zu beantragen, wird man zum Mensch zweiter Klasse degradiert - wenn überhaupt! Ich erinnere mich an einen Pflichttermin beim Job-Center, an dessen Ende sich die fette Schnepfe am Empfang weigerte, mir eine Rückfahrkarte auszustellen. "Es ist doch schönes Wetter und sie sind auch nicht behindert! Gehen sie doch einfach zu Fuß!" Yup. Ich wohne auch nur zehn Kilometer entfernt und die einzige Verbindung zwischen meiner Stadt und Eurer ist eine Autobahnbrücke.

Irgendwann machte ich mich dann selbständig. Läuft theoretisch total super, wären da nicht die 200 Euro Krankenversicherung im Monat, die man zahlen *muss*, egal wie. Ist als Existenzgründer gar nicht so einfach. Ich habe Vater Staat um Rat gefragt und dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass meine Kosten für Strom, Miete, Telefon, Internet und Heizung leider keine Rolle spielen, wenn ermessen wird, ob mir Unterstützung zusteht oder nicht. Natürlich hätte ich einfach in eine Höhle ziehen können um Geld zu sparen, aber so ganz ohne Strom und Internet arbeitet es sich von zuhause aus leider extrem schwierig.

Inzwischen wohne ich in England. Krankenversicherung kostet hier nix. Nada. Ich darf aber nicht nur meine gesamte Kohle behalten, die ich als Freiberufler verdiene - der Staat ist davon überzeugt, dass ich mit meinen Einnahmen unmöglich über die Runden komme, weshalb ich zusätzlich jede Woche 75 Pfund Sterling geschenkt kriege. Als Beleg reicht denen übrigens einmal jährlich eine Excel-Tabelle, in denen ich meine Einnahmen und Ausgaben aufliste. Kontoauszüge? Brauchen sie nicht. Rechnungen? Ach was, wir wissen doch selber, was Strom, Telefon und Druckerpapier kosten. Cool! Danke, England!

Mir ging es nie besser. Sollte ich in Zukunft mehr Aufträge erhalten und entsprechend besser verdienen, erhalte ich natürlich nichts mehr vom Staat oder muss sogar kleine Abgaben entrichten. Natürlich alles auf Vertrauensbasis - ich muss sofort die entsprechenden Ämter kontaktieren und darauf hinweisen, dass ich nun mehr verdiene, denn die sehen das ja nicht selber. Wollen ja keine Kontoauszüge. Hihi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

klingt nach einer kulanten und lockeren art einen staat zu verwalten. kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das nicht ausgenutzt wird. 

aber es war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein. wer nicht rumjammert sondern was tut, kriegt sein leben auf die reihe.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> klingt nach einer kulanten und lockeren art einen staat zu verwalten. kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das nicht ausgenutzt wird.
> 
> aber es war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein. wer nicht rumjammert sondern was tut, kriegt sein leben auf die reihe.



Du ahnst gar nicht, wiesehr und vor allem wie dreist das hier ausgenutzt wird! Es gibt Unterstützungszahlungen für Eltern, Freiberufler und Behinderte. Mein Schwager leidet an Epilepsie. Kommt nur extrem selten vor, ist auch nicht sehr dramatisch, aber er bezieht dafür Unmengen Geld vom Staat. Er muss deswegen natürlich jährlich zu Routineuntersuchungen. Vor so einer Untersuchung wäscht er sich zwei Tage lang absichtlich nicht. Wann immer jemand ins Wartezimmer kommt, springt er nervös auf. Er erzählt dem Arzt auch, dass er ins Bett macht. Wenn es darum geht, das System zu bescheißen, verlieren manche Briten ihren allerletzten Rest Stolz. Man ist absolut überzeugt davon, dass der arme Junge komplett im Arsch ist, dabei arbeitet er Vollzeit und ihm geht es richtig gut.

Gerade jetzt im Sommer sieht man hier in Nottingham auch öfter mal Frauen die Straße entlang spazieren, die schieben 2 Kinderwagen vor sich her, haben 4-5 weitere Kids im Schlepptau hinter sich und von denen schiebt oft auch noch eins einen weiteren Kinderwagen. Einem Biber nicht unähnlich baut auch mancher Engländer sein Haus mit dem Schwanz.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb die Menschen hier extrem gut gelaunt und immer nett und fröhlich sind. Nur die neue Regierung findet das ganz und gar nicht toll und will jetzt entsprechende Kürzungen vornehmen. Ich kann es nachvollziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. September 2010)

bleibt die frage wie man das alles finanziert. 


... kurz gegoogelt ...

anscheinend auch auf pump.

"Die Staatsverschuldung betrug 2009 1,5 Bio. US-Dollar oder 68,1 % des BIP."


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht verstehen, wie du mit deinen jungen Jahren so selbstverständlich über das Leben und deiner Angst vor Unterforderung und der daraus resultierenden Langeweile/Depression philosophieren zu vermagst, da du ja noch praktisch nichts erlebt hast.



Genau das ist es ja gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich seh nach wie vor aus wie 18, muss überall meinen Ausweis vorzeigen wenn ich nur Zigaretten will, (und Angebote von 15 Jährigen Mädchen ausschlagen die mich für 17 halten), hab bisher (soweit es mich betrifft noch nix wirklich erlebt), und werde vielleicht nie 50. Ich glaube ich erwarte einfach viel zuviel vom Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja ich weiß... zu Psychiater gehts dalang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Außerdem rasen hier zwei bis dreimal am Tag Polizeiwagen mit Sirene und Blaulicht vorbei. Im Haus gegenüber hat es letzte Woche gebrannt, im Haus nebenan sind sämtliche Scheiben eingeschlagen und an der Tankstelle einen Kilometer die Straße rauf wurde neulich jemand abgestochen. Dagegen waren die paar brennenden Müllcontainer in Hattersheim direkt harmlos.
> Die Polizei, das Gesundheitssystem und das Bildungssystem sind gemessen an Deutschland absolut mies. Es ist nicht alles schlecht in Deutschland.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt machst du mir aber Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das stimmt schon, dass Deutschland verglichen mit dem Rest der Welt schon ein halbes Paradies ist.
Das Problem ist halt das gleiche wie mit verwöhnten Einzelkindern, wer in Deutschland aufgewachsen ist, sieht die Vorteile hier nicht, hält sie für selbstverständlich und tut sich leicht darin, nur auf die Nachteile und Probleme zu schauen. 

So geht es mir auch oft, ich hab eigentlich ein schickes Auto, ne nette 3 Zimmer Wohnung, aber es fällt mir leicht, es nicht wirklich wahrzunehmen und mich auf das zu konzwentrieren, was ich noch nicht habe, oder was mir sehr fehlt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bleibt die frage wie man das alles finanziert.
> 
> 
> ... kurz gegoogelt ...
> ...



Hat auch noch ganz andere Nachteile - das kostenlose Gesundheitssystem ist unvorstellbar schlecht. Im Krankenhaus liegen Frauen und Männer oft gemischt zu sechst in einem Zimmer und teilen sich ein Bad, das auch nicht abgeschlossen werden kann. Meine bessere Hälfte verbringt momentan viel Zeit im Krankenhaus und ist restlos begeistert. Von zweifelhaften Behandlungsmethoden und Ärzten, die der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, will ich gar nicht anfangen.
Außerdem rasen hier zwei bis dreimal am Tag Polizeiwagen mit Sirene und Blaulicht vorbei. Im Haus gegenüber hat es letzte Woche gebrannt, im Haus nebenan sind sämtliche Scheiben eingeschlagen und an der Tankstelle einen Kilometer die Straße rauf wurde neulich jemand abgestochen. Dagegen waren die paar brennenden Müllcontainer in Hattersheim direkt harmlos.

Die Polizei, das Gesundheitssystem und das Bildungssystem sind gemessen an Deutschland absolut mies. Es ist nicht alles schlecht in Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja gerade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu hab ich erst mal nur zwei Sachen zu sagen:
1. Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Take it easy, lass das Leben auf die zukommen und nimms nicht zu ernst, du kommst da eh nicht lebend raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storyteller (15. September 2010)

Ein superinteressanter Thread, und ich kann es vollkommen verstehen, wenn sich jemand verarscht fühlt, wenn er viel arbeitet und dafür kaum mehr als Hartz IV bekommt. Mir ging es vor rund 15 Jahren ähnlich. Bin nach der Berufsausbildung in den Zivildienst, nur um im Anschluss festzustellen, dass ich keinen Job in meinem gelernten Beruf bekomme. Habe mich dann monatelang überall beworben und dabei meine Finger wund geschrieben. Bis auf ein Probearbeiten gab's jedoch nur Absagen. Hilfsjobs waren - wenn verfügbar - so mies bezahlt, dass ich vor demselben Problem stand wie der TE. 

Trat dann die Flucht nach vorn an, indem ich mein Fachabi nachgemacht habe, studieren gegangen bin und über einen kleinen Umweg bei Computec als Volontär landete. Inzwischen bin ich Leitender Redakteur des buffed-Magazins und extrem froh, dass ich am Ende diesen Weg gegangen bin.

@Ohrensammler: Toll, dass Du die Leute hier so fachkundig berätst. :-)


----------



## Healor (15. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Das Arbeitsamt ist heutzutage eine Vermittlungsstelle für Zeitarbeitsfirmen, mehr nicht. Wenn man als ausgebildete Fachkraft zum Arbeitsamt geht, dann bekommt man kein Gespräch, man kriegt einen Zettel mit der Adresse aller Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Dort findet man sich dann beim säubern einer abgebrannten Wohnung wieder, obwohl man als Maurer unterschrieben hat.



Gutes Beispiel:

War vor einigen Jahren 4-5 Monate arbeitslos, das Arbeitsamt wollte mich dann in ein Stahlwerk als Gießereihelfer vermitteln, über eine Zeitarbeitsfirma. Das beste an der Sache ist, ich bin gelernter Sozialbetreuer und Heilerziehungspfleger und das wusste das Arbeitsamt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel:
> 
> War vor einigen Jahren 4-5 Monate arbeitslos, das Arbeitsamt wollte mich dann in ein Stahlwerk als Gießereihelfer vermitteln, über eine Zeitarbeitsfirma. Das beste an der Sache ist, ich bin gelernter Sozialbetreuer und Heilerziehungspfleger und das wusste das Arbeitsamt!
> 
> ...



Ich bin gelernter Kaufmann im Groß- und Außenhandel. Die letzte Stelle, die mir vom Arbeitsamt angeboten wurde, war in der Flughafensecurity, ebenfalls über Zeitarbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen meiner guten Englischkenntnisse, hieß es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alternativ bot mit die Zeitarbeitsfirma am Flughafen einen Job als Tellerwäscher für einen Imbiss und einen Job als Schuhstergehilfe an.


----------



## Healor (15. September 2010)

Der Laden ist einfach zu heftig...

Für die ist jeder für jeden Beruf "geeignet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (15. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du dazu verpflichtet bist arbeiten zu gehen während du dein Abitur machst?
> Alternativ kannst du dich nur arbeitslos melden und wirst dann nebenbei mit Bildungsmaßnahmen des Jobcenters traktiert.
> Ich war und bin selbst am Abendgymnasium, daher kenne ich das.
> 
> ...



Meine Tochter hat auch ihr Abitur an einem Abendgymnasium nachgeholt und musste garnicht Arbeiten gehen.
Sie hätte sogar BAföG bekommen wenn ich nicht "zuviel" verdienen würde.
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das sie nach der Realschule trotzdem als Kellnerin gearbeitet hat und nie irgendwelche stütze von Amt bekommen hat.
So schwer empfande sie es aber nicht...Aber sie war auch schon vorher sehr schlau aber eben nur zu faul das Abitur schon früher zu machen.
Aber als Kellnerin verdient man erstens nichts,es ist schwer und wird fast jeden Tag blöd angemacht.
Bildung ist heutzutage eben alles.
Es wäre schon gut wenn man einige Monate vor dem Abi anfängt zu lernen.
Muss ja nicht lange sein aber 1-2H am Tag können einem den Einstieg deutlich erleichtern...denn dort scheitern wirklich gleich die meisten.
Einige denken halt wirklich sie machen mal schnell nebenbei das Abi aber dann sind sie nach einigen Wochen schon überfordert.


----------



## RedShirt (15. September 2010)

Wenn man eine Ausbildung vorher gemacht hat, bekommt man z.B. in Bayern Schülerbafög, wenn man das Abi nachholt. Das meinst Du evtl auch?
Dieses übrigens im vollen Satz, ohne (!) Einkommensnachweise der Eltern. Kriegt jeder.
Du darfst nur nicht über einem gewissen Vermögen liegen, soweit ich weiß.

Und arbeiten musste ich beim Abi nachholen nicht - 359 Euro + 150 Euro Kindergeld waren mein Einkommen. 
Wohnung (wieder) bei meinen Eltern. Sonst gäbs Wohngeldzuschuss.

2 Jahre und Abi war in der Tasche, Vollzeit.
Arbeiten nebenher wäre gegangen, aber enge Einkunftsgrenzen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Selbe blüht wohl mir vor 2 Jahren "Ja macht doch ne KV Lehrer (KV=Kaufmännische) solche Leute braucht man immer"  2 bekannte sind gerade raus und finden Absolut keinen Job in dem bereich. Da kommt sie sich wie Deppen vor, für was hat man dann ne lehre gemacht... um nach 4 Jahren zu wissen das sie auch mit einer Lehrer keinen Richtigen Job finden. 

Nun ja jetzt arbeiten sie in einem Call Center.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Dann werd ich mal was zur theoretischen Diskussion beitragen.

Fangen wir beim Urlschleim an.
Was macht das Hochlohnland (das wir trotz allem noch immer sind) Deutschland für Investoren interessant?

Das ist seine Stabilität. Wenig Streiks, eine stabile Regierung, prkatisch keine nennenswerten Unruhen etc.

Das wiederum ist auch (nicht nur) ein Resultat aus einer Sozialpolitik die zumindest die untere Stufe der Bedüfnispyramide abdeckt. Essen, Heizung, Wohnung und zusätzlich auch noch, und ganz wichtig, Fernsehen.
Leute die so versorgt sind tendieren dazu ruhig zu sein.
Nimmt man den Arbeitslosen diese Grundvgersorgung weg, sind die Folgen riskant. (Siehe oben Unruhen und so)

Ein solche Grundversorgung ist mit dem aktuellen ALGII (auch Hartz4 genannt) bzw. der Grundsicherung grob gegeben.
Kürzungen sind da allerdings kaum möglich.
Gleichzeitig passiert aber etwas ekelhaftes...die Löhne sinken. (Woran die Zeitarbeitsfirmen zu einem guten Teil mit Schuld sind)
Das führt dazu, dass das sich das Einkommen von Teilen der Arbeitenden und nicht Arbeitenden Bevölkerung annähert. 
Und das ist, sagen wir es mal salopp...gar nicht gut. Denn da ist die Bruchstelle im System.

Und unsere Politiker erkennen das Problem natürlich und machen sofort und konsequent das was sie am besten können...nix.

Das wird noch spannend werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Der Laden ist einfach zu heftig...
> 
> Für die ist jeder für jeden Beruf "geeignet"
> 
> ...



Generell ist man heute gezwungen, das zu nehmen, was man kriegt - es sei denn, man hat irre viel Glück oder gute Kontakte. Damit wäre ich noch halbwegs einverstanden, wenn man irgendwie davon leben könnte. Es ist demütigend genug, nach einer guten Ausbildung einen Job in der Ikea-Kantine angeboten zu bekommen. Wenn man dabei aber unterm Strich nicht mehr verdient als zuvor mit ALG, dann kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.

Wer gegen solche Jobs protestiert, dem wird ins Gewissen geredet. "Ich denke, sie wollen unbedingt wieder arbeiten?" Aber bis auf Sklavenarbeit und das ewige Mantra "Eigeninitiative" gibt es halt keine Hilfe. Nichts ist frustrierender, als jede Woche einen neuen "Fallmanager" vor der Nase zu haben, der so grenzgeniale "Verbesserungsvorschläge" für den Lebenslauf hat wie "Machen sie doch mal ein Foto mit einem weißen Hemd! Blau wirkt so aggressiv." Und wehe, man bewirbt sich nicht auf jeden noch so behämmerten Job! Dann gibt's halt einfach mal 2 Wochen lang kein Geld.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und wehe, man bewirbt sich nicht auf jeden noch so behämmerten Job! Dann gibt's halt einfach mal 2 Wochen lang kein Geld.



Ich geh jetzt mal ein wenig *provokativ *in die Gegenposition und frage dich.

Warum sollte eine Gesellschaft dich auf Kosten der anderen ernähren, nur weil dir eine Arbeit grade nicht so zusagt.
Ist es nicht eigentlich deine moralische Verpflichtung, deinen Mitmenschen so wenig wie möglich auf der Tasche zu liegen ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal ein wenig *provokativ *in die Gegenposition und frage dich.
> 
> Warum sollte eine Gesellschaft dich auf Kosten der anderen ernähren, nur weil dir eine Arbeit grade nicht so zusagt.
> Ist es nicht eigentlich deine moralische Verpflichtung, deinen Mitmenschen so wenig wie möglich auf der Tasche zu liegen ?



Jetzt klingst Du wie mein Fallmanager. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hasse kaum etwas mehr als Arbeitslosigkeit. Nicht nur das untätige Rumsitzen, die zahlreichen Absagen auf Bewerbungsschreiben und die nervigen Pflichttermine beim Amt, wo man wie der letzte Vollidiot behandelt wird - ich liege dem Staat auch nicht gerne auf der Tasche. Aber, so moralisch verwerflich das auch sein mag - ich gebe offen zu, dass ich mich bei Bewerbungen auf Sklavenjobs absichtlich blöd angestellt habe, um diese nicht zu bekommen. Vielleicht ist das ein wenig arrogant, aber ich habe keine Ausbildung abgeschlossen, um in Nachtarbeit für einen Hungerlohn fremde Menschen am Flughafen nach Waffen abzufingern. Dass man davon nicht leben kann und seinen letzten Rest Selbstachtung verliert ist nur ein Nachteil an solchen Jobs - vor allem versaut man sich damit aber die Chancen auf zukünftige Jobs. "Sie sind gelernter Kaufmann und haben die letzten zwei Jahre als Nachtwächter gearbeitet?"

Ist für mich ebenso inakzeptabel wie Hartz IV. Umso zufriedener bin ich, dass das mit dem Auswandern so prima funktioniert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2010)

Ich kann ja direkt froh sein, dass Vater Staat 60.000 Euro für meine Ausbildung blecht.
Dazu muss ich "nur" chronische Polyarthritis haben ...

Und bis ich die Ausbildung bekommen habe, hat es 4 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## Ogil (15. September 2010)

Das grosse Problem in D. (und in anderen Laendern sicher auch) ist halt auch, dass das Angebot (Arbeiter) nicht mit der Nachfrage (Jobs) uebereinstimmt. 

Und in einigen Branchen sind die Firmen daran Schuld - indem sie z.B. jedes Jahr billig Verkaeufer ausbilden um diese als billiges Personal (waehrend der Ausbildung) zu benutzen und nach der Ausbildung direkt kuendigen um einen neuen Lehrling einzustellen. Dadurch werden staendig Verkaeufer ausgebildet aber vorhandene Stellen werden mit Lehrlingen aufgefuellt, so dass das ausgebildete Personal irgend einen anderen Job machen muss oder arbeitslos ist. Sinnlos das.

Natuerlich gibt es auf der anderen Seite Jobs, wo man sich keine Sorgen machen muss, dass man mit einer entsprechenden Ausbildung einen Job findet. Aber die sind halt meist nicht so beliebt oder stellen hoehere Anforderungen.

Und nur weil man studiert hat, hat man nicht automatisch einen guten Job. Gibt genauso viele Leute die am Markt vorbei studieren wie Leute die am Markt vorbei einen Beruf lernen.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Gesellschaft dich auf Kosten der anderen ernähren, nur weil dir eine Arbeit grade nicht so zusagt.
> Ist es nicht eigentlich deine moralische Verpflichtung, deinen Mitmenschen so wenig wie möglich auf der Tasche zu liegen ?






Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jetzt klingst Du wie mein Fallmanager.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich stimme da eigentlich auch Berserkkitten zu. Ich für meinen Teil habe zum Beispiel Rechtsanwalts- und Notariatsfachangestellter gelernt.
Was zum Henker sollte ich dann als Bedienung bei McKing? Arbeiten oder nicht Arbeiten.. schön und gut, aber man sollte doch ein wenig auf die jeweilige Qualifikation eingehen.
(Ich würde da auch lieber in die Rechtsabteilung der Arge wandern, wo ich mein Wissen wenigstens Ansatzwise nutzen könnte, denn Kochen kann ich mit sicherheit nicht).

Eigeninitative ist ja ein schönes Wort, aber wenn man das im Wettlauf mit der Arge machen muss, a~la hoffentlich finde ich nen Anwalt der mich einstellt, bevor ich mir meine beiden "linken Daumen" in der nächstbesten Schreinerei absäbeln muss. habe zum Besipiel eine bekannte die Alergikerin ist, und die sollte trotzdem in einer Gärtnerei arbeiten, obwohl sie Bürokauffrau gelernt hat. Ich verlange ja nicht, dass die Arge nur "Top-Jobs" vermittelt. aber wenigstens die ungefähre Richtung sollte doch berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Haha ich erinnere mich noch, als ich der Sachbearbeiterin bei der Arge mitteilte, dass ich gerne was in Richtung Onlineredakteur oder Community Manager machen würde. "Ich muss aber einen richtigen Beruf eintragen. Ich schreibe mal Bürokaufmann." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also ich stimme da eigentlich auch Berserkkitten zu.



Bitte, ich habe das Gegenargument nciht eingebracht weil es zwangsläufig meiner Meinung entspricht, sondern nur damit es genannt wird, denn es ist ein übliches und nicht vond er Hand zu weisendes Argument.
Ich denke die Wahrheit liegt wie so häufig in der Mitte.

Es ist wahr, das es ein Sozialstaat zumindest kurzfristig aushalten muss, dass jemand sich auf seinen angestammten Beruf bewirbt, bevor er irgendwo berufsfremd verheizt wird.
Aber es ist auch wahr, dasss derjenige in der Zeit sozusagen von dem Geld seiner Mitmenschen lebt und das hoffentlich bei seinen Bemühungen beücksichtigt.


----------



## Ol@f (15. September 2010)

Ein etwas "älterer" Text aus _der Zeit_: http://www.tafel-baden-wuerttemberg.de/Dokumente/Presse/Allgemein/Die%20Zeit%2025022010.pdf

Passt hier ganz gut.


----------



## Konov (15. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen, das Leben besteht aus genügend Herausforderungen. Mag sein, dass du dich noch unterfordert fühlst, aber hast du erst einmal Verantwortung für dein Leben übernommen, wird sich das schlagartig ändern. Ich kann leider nicht verstehen, wie du mit deinen jungen Jahren so selbstverständlich über das Leben und deiner Angst vor Unterforderung und der daraus resultierenden Langeweile/Depression philosophieren zu vermagst, da du ja noch praktisch nichts erlebt hast.



Das unterschreib ich mal so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ogil schrieb:


> Das grosse Problem in D. (und in anderen Laendern sicher auch) ist halt auch, dass das Angebot (Arbeiter) nicht mit der Nachfrage (Jobs) uebereinstimmt.



Und das auch!
Mittlerweile ist es leider so, dass man im Grunde den Job ausüben muss, den man machen kann, nicht den, den man will.
Es geht nur noch sehr selten darum, sich etwas auszusuchen, was einem Spass macht. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Gedanken aufgewachsen, dass man sich den Job erstmal danach aussucht, was einem liegt bzw. am meisten Freude bereitet. Das ist heute leider praktisch undenkbar geworden.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es leider so, dass man im Grunde den Job ausüben muss, den man machen kann, nicht den, den man will.
> Es geht nur noch sehr selten darum, sich etwas auszusuchen, was einem Spass macht. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Gedanken aufgewachsen, dass man sich den Job erstmal danach aussucht, was einem liegt bzw. am meisten Freude bereitet. Das ist heute leider praktisch undenkbar geworden.



Ja Leider.

Maschinen nehmen Arbeitsplätze weg, oder vereinfachen sie derart das weniger und weniger Mitarbeiter notwendig sind.
Das Gesundheitssystem sorgt dafür das sich viele selbst jenseits der 60 noch Arbeitswillig und Fit fühlen. Sowie viele Damals noch tödliche Krankheiten Heilbar sind.
Offene Grenzen sorgen für Wachstum der Bevölkerungszahlen, ebenso wie die durch Frieden bedingte niedrige Sterberate.
Die moderne Sicherheit reduziert die Unfalltoten (verglichen mit damals).
und und und...

Manchmal wünsche ich mir so ein "Finanzloses" System, wie bei Star Trek.
Wäre schon herrlich, wenn jeder Arbeiten könnte wonach ihm der Sinn steht, und im Gegenzug alle Vorzüge und Errungenschaften der eigenen Spezies genießen dürfte.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2010)

Bei manchem,was so geschrieben wird, kräuseln sich mir echt die Nägel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da es nun schon so spät ist, werde ich erst morgen (ähm später heute) mal ein paar Anektoden zu der Willkür erzählen.
Ich habe dazu bereits schon "Tagebuch" geführt, welches man bereits fast für das Regiebuch nehmen kann.

... derzeitige Dreharbeiten ^^ , Vorbereitungen zur Klage ... 

gn8


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich. wieso soll die allgemeinheit für jemanden zahlen, wenn er sich mit nem job als tellerwäscher selbst über wasser halten kann. 

wenns sone grosszügige leistungen in D nicht geben würde (in anderen ländern ist das so) dann müsste der arbeitslose auch jeden job annehmen (und wär froh wenn er einen bekommen würde) oder betteln gehen oder kriminell werden.


----------



## Konov (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich. wieso soll die allgemeinheit für jemanden zahlen, wenn er sich mit nem job als tellerwäscher selbst über wasser halten kann.
> 
> wenns sone grosszügige leistungen in D nicht geben würde (in anderen ländern ist das so) dann müsste der arbeitslose auch jeden job annehmen (und wär froh wenn er einen bekommen würde) oder betteln gehen oder kriminell werden.



Naja, verglichen mit Ländern ohne so ein gutes Sozialsystem ist das deutsche Modell sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Aber wenn man das nur auf das Inland bezieht, dann ist es einfach nicht mehr fair, finde ich. Wen interessiert es letztlich, ob es in England oder Frankreich gar kein Hartz 4 gibt? Klar, würde man da wohnen, würde man warscheinlich in der Gosse landen, aber das ist ja irrelevant, wenn man bedenkt, dass es hier seit Jahren gang und gäbe ist, und das Arbeiten in vielen Bereichen einfach nicht mehr lohnenswert macht.

Und wer kümmert sich schon um die Allgemeinheit, wenn man zuhause Hartz 4 beziehen kann, den ganzen Tag WoW spielt und Tiefkühlpizza vom Discounter futtert? Vielen reicht das aus und Gewissensbisse haben diese Leute dann nicht wirklich... erst Recht keine Gewissensbisse gegenüber der "Allgemeinheit".


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

wen es interessiert? mich .. wieso muss ich (über die lohnsteuer, die ich z.b. zahle) leute finanzieren, die es auch ohne staatliche hilfe schaffen würden, wenn sie bei McD oder sonstwo arbeiten würden? mit dem geld könnte man sinnvolleres machen. z.b. mal die strassen in meinem ort erneuern. geht aber nicht .. kein geld da.


----------



## shadow24 (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wen es interessiert? mich .. wieso muss ich (über die lohnsteuer, die ich z.b. zahle) leute finanzieren, die es auch ohne staatliche hilfe schaffen würden, wenn sie bei McD oder sonstwo arbeiten würden? mit dem geld könnte man sinnvolleres machen. z.b. mal die strassen in meinem ort erneuern. geht aber nicht .. kein geld da.




tja,das ist der Fluch udn der Segen der Solidargemeinschaft...welches für dich udn auch für mich eher zutrifft kann ich mir schon denken


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. September 2010)

1.200,-- Eur brutto für einen Facharbeiter (die in Deutschland ja Mangelware sind) zahlen ist ja eine Frechheit und sich dann noch 40% davon vom Staat finanzieren lassen.

Armes Deutschland


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> tja,das ist der Fluch udn der Segen der Solidargemeinschaft...welches für dich udn auch für mich eher zutrifft kann ich mir schon denken



iich bin für solidarität. menschen die nicht in der lage sind ihr geld zu verdienen (alte, kranke und kinder) müssen unterstützung bekommen. aber menschen die sich hinstellen und nicht arbeiten, weil der job ihrem anspruch nicht als angemessen erscheint. weil sie sich die finger schmutzig machen würden. weil sie was besseres sind? die sollen auf kosten der arbeitenden n leben geschenkt kriegen, für das andere eben arbeiten .. find ich unfair. und werd deswegen parteien wählen, die für eine kürzung von AlG2 sind. mehr kann man leider nicht machen ..



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 1.200,-- Eur brutto für einen Facharbeiter (die in Deutschland ja Mangelware sind) zahlen ist ja eine Frechheit und sich dann noch 40% davon vom Staat finanzieren lassen.
> 
> Armes Deutschland



scheiss gesetzgebung, die so was möglich macht.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Mit dem geld könnte man sinnvolleres machen. z.b. mal die strassen in meinem ort erneuern. geht aber nicht .. kein geld da.



Selbst wenn Geld da wäre und mein Lieblingswort "Rekordneuverschuldung" bedeutungslos wäre... so bezweifle ich doch arg, dass dieses Geld dann auch für Straßen ausgegeben werden würde.
Das landet dann am Ende sowieso nur wieder bei Banken, Umweltprämien, oder auf Schweizer Bankkonten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

ich sollte mich echt langsam mal zum könig von deutschland ernennen lassen. dann hätte das ganze chaos in der regierung da oben ein ende. :-)


----------



## Soramac (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich sollte mich echt langsam mal zum könig von deutschland ernennen lassen. dann hätte das ganze chaos in der regierung da oben ein ende. :-)



Sobald du nur ein bisschen anders denkst, bist du gleich weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wen es interessiert? mich .. wieso muss ich (über die lohnsteuer, die ich z.b. zahle) leute finanzieren, die es auch ohne staatliche hilfe schaffen würden, wenn sie bei McD oder sonstwo arbeiten würden? mit dem geld könnte man sinnvolleres machen. z.b. mal die strassen in meinem ort erneuern. geht aber nicht .. kein geld da.



Mhm. Interessanterweise ändert sich diese Einstellung ganz plötzlich, wenn man selbst mal aufs Amt angewiesen ist, jahrelang einen guten, ertragreichen Job hatte und plötzlich für 8 Euro Brutto zu Ikea oder McDoof geschickt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2010)

Naja... 
Warum sollte ich Jahre meines Lebens und nen Haufen an Geld in meine weitere Ausbildung stecken, wenn man mich sowieso zu McDonald's schicken will? Warum sollte ich mich weiter anstrengen und irgendwas tun, wenn ich sowieso irgendwo bei Aldi die Regal einräumen soll?

Irgendwas läuft da falsch...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Tja, aber genau so läuft's leider inzwischen überall. Azubis werden überall eingestellt wie verrückt und dann mit leeren Versprechungen motiviert. Die kann man zu allen erdenklichen niederen Diensten verdonnern, weil sie am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen und sie kosten einen Betrieb meist nichts, denn Ausbildungsplätze werden schließlich subventioniert. Und wenn der Azubi dann fertig ist, schmeißt man ihn raus und holt sich den nächsten. Wozu jemanden fest anstellen und Unsummen für einen festangestellten Mitarbeiter blechen, wenn es kostenlos ein paar Azubis sein können? Die sind vielleicht nicht ganz so gut oder erfahren, doch dafür spart man 'ne Menge Kohle. Und diese Situation nutzen Zeitarbeitsfirmen natürlich schamlos aus - die vermitteln qualifizierte Kräfte an Unternehmen, kassieren ordentlich ab und zahlen selbst nur absolute Hungerlöhne. Die Arbeit macht echt Spaß, wenn so ein Laden gut ein Drittel vom Gehalt einsackt! Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall einer Übernahme gibt's dann nochmal eine dicke Vermittlungsprovision.

Und Zeitarbeitskräfte sind extrem heiß begehrt. Wenn ich die nicht mehr gebrauchen kann, darf ich sie praktisch über Nacht entlassen und dann werden sie zum Problem der Firma, die sie vermittelt hat. Keine lästigen Kündigungsfristen und mit dem Betriebsrat kommen sie auch nicht an.


----------



## Ogil (16. September 2010)

Soll man ja nicht. Man sollte eine sinnvolle Ausbildung machen die Berufschancen und eigene Staerken vereint. Dass man mit einem Diplom in Altgriechisch-Rueckwaerts-Tanzen letztlich keine vernuenftigen Jobangebote bekommt, sollte doch jedem klar sein. Und dass es auf der anderen Seite auf eine generische Stelle "irgendwas mit Verkaufen" ungezaehlte Bewerber geben wird auch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Soll man ja nicht. Man sollte eine sinnvolle Ausbildung machen die Berufschancen und eigene Staerken vereint. Dass man mit einem Diplom in Altgriechisch-Rueckwaerts-Tanzen letztlich keine vernuenftigen Jobangebote bekommt, sollte doch jedem klar sein. Und dass es auf der anderen Seite auf eine generische Stelle "irgendwas mit Verkaufen" ungezaehlte Bewerber geben wird auch.



Es geht doch auch garnicht um so Spezialisten die meinen mit einem Diplom is Astrokryptologie würden sie überall mit offenen Armen empfangen werden...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Selor Kiith hat da leider nicht Unrecht. Ich bin gelernter Kaufmann im Groß- und Außenhandel, spreche nicht nur fließend Englisch sondern habe ganze Romane in englischer Sprache verfasst, habe IT-Kenntnisse, die weit über die üblichen Verdächtigen (Word, Excel, Blahdiblah) hinausgehen und das alles hat mich nicht davor bewahrt, via Zeitarbeit immer wieder als Bürobote und für andere niedere Tätigkeiten verheizt zu werden. Und mit jedem Mistjob, den man aus Verzweiflung annimmt, versaut man sich die Zukunft ein wenig mehr. Sieht geil aus auf dem Lebenslauf! "Hmm... nach der Ausbildung nicht übernommen worden, dann Zeitarbeit als Bürohilfe, Call-Center..." Kommt echt irre gut an und steigert die Chancen ungemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ... und werd deswegen parteien wählen, die für eine kürzung von AlG2 sind. mehr kann man leider nicht machen ..


Genau das ist meinen Augen irgendwie der komplett falsche Ansatz mit fatalen Folgen.
... mein dazu gedachtes Szenario ......
Erstmal wären damit alle gleichermaßen betroffen - egal ob Schmarotzer oder unfreiwilliger H4 Empfänger.
Zum anderen würde dadurch die Schwarzarbeit noch mehr gefördert und der Staat hätte noch weniger Einnahmen.
Der Gesamtlohn auf dem Markt würde auch dadurch fallen.
Und letztendlich würden auch wieder mehr arbeitslos werden, womit sich dieser Kreis wiederum schließt.

...

Es müßte einfach härter gegen die Faulenzer vorgegangen werden.
Mehr Kontrollen & Auflagen wären vom Vorteil - keine Willkür mehr - sondern Individualität.
Da könnten wirklich unfreiwillige Hilfsbedürftige besser wegkommen - und der Staat hätte auch noch Geld über -
und andere Arbeitende könnten auch entlastet werden.

Allerdings schent mir das alles eine Utopie zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich jedenfalls erlebt habe ... ein Beispiel über imo absichtliches Erschleichen von Geld durch die Arge

Ich habe an einem Freitag erfahren, daß der Chef eines Freundesfreund noch jemanden sucht.
Am Samstag Nachmittag trafen wir uns und einigten uns.
Montag morgens um 3 Uhr ging es auf die erste große Tour - quer durch Deutschland , nach Österreich nahe Ungarn.
Meine Arbeitsvermittlerin hat mich nachweislich gleich Montag früh bei der Arge ab/um - gemeldet.
Nach einer Woche kam ich wieder nach Hause und fand eine Brief von der Arge vor.
Ich solle 400 &#8364; (wohlbemerkt) Strafe zahlen, weil ich mich nicht abgemeldet hatte - ich solle mich schriftlich dazu äußern.
Dennoch sollte ich zahlen, auch nach erfolgtem Widerspruch (abgelehnt unter Androhung eines Gerichtsverfahren)

Das ist imo kriminell, was da veranstaltet wird.

Dazu kommt noch, daß dem Staat durch massive Fehler der Mitarbeiter der Arge und dem Sozi massen an Geld verloren gehen.
Wenn man auch Neuberechnungen durch Abrechnungen von Arbeiten erklärt haben will, steigen die Mitarbeiter selber gar nicht mehr durch.

Deutschland wird "wahrscheinlich" an seiner eigenen Bürokratie und Sturrheit zugrunde gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arge und Sozi sind imo eh nur noch Verwaltungsapparate.

*ps. *
Hatte 2000 einen 2.ten Beruf erlernt, aber nix gefunden - weill Du ewig zu hören bekommst, sry leider nur mit Berufserfahrung.
Hää? Und wie soll man die dann bekommen?
Am Besten sind echt die Gesuche ... wie ... 18 Jahre alt und mit 14 Jahren Berufserfahrung (so in etwa) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pps. *
Im Jahr 2006 (war's glaube ich) hatte die Behörde es noch nichtmal geschafft, DMark in &#8364;uro umzurechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (16. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *ps. *
> Hatte 2000 einen 2.ten Beruf erlernt, aber nix gefunden - weill Du ewig zu hören bekommst, sry leider nur mit Berufserfahrung.
> Hää? Und wie soll man die dann bekommen?
> Am Besten sind echt die Gesuche ... wie ... 18 Jahre alt und mit 14 Jahren Berufserfahrung (so in etwa)
> ...




Das hab ich auch schonmal erlebt... ist auch so ein Knaller... wie soll man mit Anfang 20 über Jahre an Berufserfahrung vorweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ganze Arbeitsmarkt und alles was dazu gehört ist eine einzige Farce.


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Genau das ist meinen Augen irgendwie der komplett falsche Ansatz mit fatalen Folgen.
> ... mein dazu gedachtes Szenario ......
> Erstmal wären damit alle gleichermaßen betroffen - egal ob Schmarotzer oder unfreiwilliger H4 Empfänger.
> Zum anderen würde dadurch die Schwarzarbeit noch mehr gefördert und der Staat hätte noch weniger Einnahmen.
> ...



statt hilfeempfänger kontrollieren, würde ich schwarzarbeiter kontrollieren. und drastischere strafen dafür verhängen. sowohl für den arbeitnehmer als auch für den arbeitgeber.

denn die zerstören legale arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2010)

Stimmt, das habe ich ja ganz vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings sollte zuvor auch endlich mal klar definiert werden, was zu Schwarzarbeit (Schwarzverdienst^^) zählt.
Was ist mit Nachbarschaftshilfe, Ferienjob, Praktikum, Spende, Geschenk, Erbe etc .... ?

Schwierige Entscheidungsfrage ...


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

ohne dass ich mich dort gross auskenne. aber ich denke da wird es genaue regelungen geben. in D ist doch so gut wie alles genau geregelt.


----------



## Independent (16. September 2010)

Grushdak, für 90% der "ehrlichen" Leute ist das alles Nachbarschaftshilfe.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> statt hilfeempfänger kontrollieren, würde ich schwarzarbeiter kontrollieren.


Super Plan mit 6.500 Fahnder nach Millionen von Schwarzarbeitern zu suchen.


----------



## sympathisant (16. September 2010)

wer redet von 6500? 

1. das ganze steuersystem gehört reformiert.
2. wer dann noch schwarzarbeitet gehört bestraft und wenn es nötig ist muss man eben mehr einstellen, die kontrollieren.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2010)

Ich denke das Hauptproblem liegt meiner Meinung nach zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil auf Seiten der Industrie, vor allem bei den Großen Unternehmen, die kriegen einfach teilweise zuviel Geld und Zuschüsse. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist meine Tante: Sie ist Anfang Fünfzig, hat praktisch ihr ganzes Leben lang gearbeitet, hat vor sechs/Sieben Jahren ihre Arbeit verlohren, war bei der Kirche als Haushälterin, lebte in Östereich, aber Gemeindezusammenlegungen und so, auf jedenfall hat sie nachdem sie zurück nach Deutschland ist Anfangs auch weiter als Haushälterin gearbeitet, bei ner Familie, aber die sind weggezogen. Dann wurde sie vor ungefähr Vier Jahren das erstemal wirklich Arbeitslos. Hat aber relativ schnell n neuen Job vom Arbeitsamt bekommen, bei ner Firma die CDs in Hüllen packt, für 5€ Netto die Stunde . Aber nur ne Zeit lang, nur solange die Jobs vom Arbeitsamt Mitfinanziert wurden. Dann wurde sie entlassen und zu ner Zeitarbeitsfirma "weitervermittelt", die sie dann wieder in denn Betrieb einsetzte, nur für NOCH weniger Geld. Als dann auch der Vertrag hatte sie "zum Glück" vom Arbeitsamt eine neue Arbeits"stelle", bei irgent nem neu eröffnetem Werk, irgetwas mit Hightech, Handys zusammenstecken oder so. 
Da war das Ausnutzen von Staat und Arbeiter sogar noch größer: Zuerst Wurde von dem Unternehmen die Arbeiter "Schulungen" unterworfen, die daraus Bestanden, das das Unternehmen Einen Tag lang denn Leuten einhämmerte, das jeder, der auch nur in geringster weise quer schiesst(Betriebsrat vordert, etc) sofort rausfliegt und bei der Arge als Faules Schwein angeschwärzt wird und daus einem Tag erklärung wie mann die Teile zusammensteckt. Dann haben die armen Leute Wochenlang ganz normal Gearbeitet, also Produziert, haben das Unternehmen nicht gekostet, da diese Zeit noch als Schululungen galten und die ArGe zahlte, und die Firma hat warscheinlich wärenddessen sogar noch Geld für die "Schulungen" gekriegt. Als diese Zeit dann Vorbei Wahren wurden die Leute noch ein paar Monate dabehalten, mit grosszügen Zuschüssen Seitens des Staates natürlich. Als das dann zwei/dreimal "durchgelaufen" war (meine Tante war bei der letzten "Runde" dabei) wurden auf grenzlegalen Wegen die Gelder aus dem Unternehmen gezogen und das Werk geschlossen. Dann hat sie noch einige andere Schulungen/etc von der ArGe machen müssen und hat dann Schlussendlich mit viel Glück und "Connections" Zwei Arbeitsstellen als Putzfrau gefunden, mit dennen sie sich gerade so über Wasser halten kann.

Das ein Unternehmen in einer Kapitalistischen Geselschtsornung ein durchaus berechtigtes Innteresse daran hat gewinn zu erzielen sehe ich ein, aber manche Unternehmen Nutzen Mechanismen aus, die eigentlich dafür Gedacht sind mehr Menschen in Arbeit zu bringen, und pervertieren sie ins Gegenteil...



P.S.: Rechtschreib-, Zeichensetzungs- und Gramatik-Fehler bitte ich zu Entschuldigen, bin Seit Viertel vor Fünf Wach und muss morgen wieder so früh Aufstehen und bin des halb etwas Müde und Unkonzentriert, aber das musste ich mir jetzt einfach von der Seele schreiben :/


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja...
> Warum sollte ich Jahre meines Lebens und nen Haufen an Geld in meine weitere Ausbildung stecken, wenn man mich sowieso zu McDonald's schicken will? Warum sollte ich mich weiter anstrengen und irgendwas tun, wenn ich sowieso irgendwo bei Aldi die Regal einräumen soll?
> 
> Irgendwas läuft da falsch...



Da habe ich ein schönes Beispiel.
In meinem Vorletzten Job war eine nette Dame Mitte 40. 
Diese hatte damals nach ihrem Abitur Geographie studiert, und (derweil einen heftigen Autounfall gehabt).
Nach ihrer rehabilitation hat sie dann ihr Studium beendet.
Diese Arbeitete dort für einen niedrigeren Stundenlohn als ich.
Hat wahaftig Akkord-Arbeit hingelegt. Sogar ihre pausen am Arbeitsplatz gemacht.
Sie war auch nichtraucher usw.
Sie war jeden Tag 10 Stunden dort, nur um übernommen zu werden.

Ich war die meißte Zeit mit meinen Weiblichen Arbeitskolleginen beschäftigt.
oder Stand auch schonmal 2 Stunden in der Raucherecke. oder hab den halben Tag nur Kreuzworträtsel gemacht.
Mich hat man dann zum Stellvertretenden Teamleiter gemacht.

Wäre ich sie gewesen, wäre ich im "übertragenen Sinne" Amok/die barrikaden rauf gelaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte da jetzt noch eine Handvoll Beispiele nennen, aber um zum Fazit zu kommen.
Versucht nicht durch "Fleißige Bine" oder "harte Arbeit" Dinge zu erreichen.
am Ende bist du eh nur der Dumme.

Also muss ich dir recht geben, da läuft definitivetwas Falsch.


----------



## Abigayle (20. September 2010)

So, also mal back to Topic:

Du hast Anrecht auf Wohngeld, wenn:

-ein eigener Mietvertrag besteht, AUCH im Elternhause

Also kannste dich daran wenden. Mehr als ne "Absage" kann nicht kommen. Wenn die kommt, den Wisch nehmen und damit zum Hartz 4 Amt, weil du dann Anrecht auf das sogenannte aufstockende Hartz 4 hast, das heisst du fällst unter die Mindestlohngrenze. Das heisst du hast nur finanzielle Ansprüche, trotz Arbeit, aber was Arbeitsvermittlung angeht, das intressiert die dann net. 

Soviel dazu. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles andere, naja, ich enthalte mich heute. Dafür ist meine Laune zu gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. September 2010)

Ich stehe gerade selbst in der Ausbildung zum Steuerfachangestellten. Zur Hilfe unserer Mandanten bieten wir auch an, div. Bescheinigungen für Behörden auszufüllen und haben entsprechend auch teilweise mal Kontakt mit entsprechenden Ämtern.

Auch wenn wir anders arbeiten als tatsächlich Geld von der Arge zu fordern, merke ich speziell immer wieder eines: Sobald wir merken, das uns etwas fehlt (Unterlagen, die eig. nur der Mandant bzw. sein AN bekommen dürften) rufen wir an und sorgen in dem persönlichen Gespräch mit den Sachbearbeitern dafür, das wir das bekommen, was wir benötigen.

Ich denke, auch wenn es nun etwas naiv klingt, das gleiches auch möglich in Sachen Geldbeschaffung ist. Man darf eine Ablehnung, die man auf "ich brauche übrigens noch Geld für..." nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Man muss eben wirklich nachweisen, das man es braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu oben genanntem Problem lässt sich nochmals kurz festhalten, das es die Möglichkeit des aufstockens zum H4-Satz gibt. Die Arbeit ist zwar noch nicht lohnend, aber das schlechte Gefühl, was viele haben, verschwindet.


Ich selbst stehe schon fast "leider" nicht in dieser Misere. Ich war immer gut in schulischen Belangen, habe nach meinem Realschulabschluss noch die höhere Handelsschule und schließlich ein vollwertiges Abitur im Bereich der Wirtschaft gemacht und direkt danach mit nem 2,6er Schnitt auch eine Ausbildung gefunden. Ich kann daher Probleme mit der Arge nicht voll nachvollziehen und kenn das Gefühl nicht, was es heißt, auch in Vollbeschäftigung als "Normalverdiener" unter der Hartz 4 Grenze leben zu müssen.


Eine kleine Sache noch...50 Stunden die Woche, 1200 Brutto => 216,67 Stunden im Monat -> 5,54 Euro/Stunde
Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Handwerk das ist, in dem du da arbeitest, aber in den meisten unserer Handwerksbetriebe lässt sich ein Stundenlohn von ca. 9 bis hoch auf 14 Euro erkennen. Schonmal mit dem Arbeitgeber bestehende Probleme besprochen? Die Kulanz mit eigener Freundlichkeit aber auch Ernsthaftigkeit in der Stimme ist eigentlich sehr oft da.


Eine kleine Sache nochmal: Wir leben in einem Staat, wo wir nichts dadurch bekommen, wenn wir uns nicht bemühen. Mit freundlichem Unterton und bestimmter Ernsthaftigkeit (leider schwer zu beschreiben) merken die Sachbearbeiter, worum es geht und nur dann halten sie alle Möglichkeiten offen. Wer nicht selbstsicher reagiert oder aber sich über alles aufregt, wird schlußendlich schlechter behandelt.

Nachtrag: Menschen und Fehler (s. Seite 1). Es gibt Berufe, in denen man sich keine Fehler erlauben kann. Jeder macht irgendwann Fehler, wohl wahr, aber schlußendlich ist das doch nur eine Ausrede, nach dem es passiert ist. Ein Fehler in einem Beruf ist kein Kündigungsgrund (...sagen wir nicht immer), aber wer öfter Fehler begeht und diese einfach nicht los wird, sollte sich Gedanken machen, ob er lieber ein Stück Fett am Fleisch lässt oder doch mittels eines falschen Knopfdrucks seinen "Kunden" in die Privatinsolvenz stürzt (Fehlzahlung, Rückzahlung nicht möglich, Schulden, Insolvenz).


----------



## sympathisant (22. September 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> So, also mal back to Topic:
> 
> Du hast Anrecht auf Wohngeld, wenn:
> 
> -ein eigener Mietvertrag besteht, AUCH im Elternhause



das kommt aufs alter an und wird wohl in der regel nicht akzeptiert werden. wenn die eltern platz haben um dir wohnraum zur verfügung zu stellen, dann ist davon auszugehen dass sie das unentgeltlich tun. ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich.




Aranamun schrieb:


> oder doch mittels eines falschen Knopfdrucks seinen "Kunden" in die Privatinsolvenz stürzt (Fehlzahlung, Rückzahlung nicht möglich, Schulden, Insolvenz).



das ist an den haaren herbeigezogen. wenn ich dir heute 20.000 euro überweise und es in 2 monaten zurückhaben will, bin ich nicht schuld, wenn du es nicht zahlen kannst. wie schon geschrieben. der TE hat nen zinslosen kredit bekommen, den er sicher auch in raten abzahlen kann. das ist heutzutage ein geschenk. ich bekomm zinsen auf mein girokonto. der TE hätte also mit dem geld problemlos "plus" machen können. den satz mit zigaretten, alkohol und so, verkneif ich mir jetzt besser.


----------

